# Looking for club to take my 6 yr old hunting



## TJ Robinson (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking for a family oriented club. I have a 6yr old son and wife that love to hunt with me.  I don't mind helping with food plots,stands,etc...  Turkeys are a plus!!!


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 2, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------

